# First timer with questions about a "tent"



## royalgrower (Aug 18, 2008)

So after deciding to grow and doing a little bit of research, i found using a tent would be great. I already have a 1000 watt mh light that I tried using in a 6ftx6 closet with no ventilation other than door open and fan blowing in.  It was running about 100 degrees fahrenheit.  Reading on KGB30 thread sounds like he was going with the homebox xl with a 1000 watt as well. Im wondering if homebox is the best for the money? And can it handle a 100 watt?! of course with proper ventilation...  All said and done, how much costs am i looking at? Sorry for the boring post!!! But I need help and have heard great things about the people here at MP.


----------



## choking_victim (Aug 18, 2008)

Build your own. It's the best, and efficient way.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 18, 2008)

royalgrower said:
			
		

> So after deciding to grow and doing a little bit of research, i found using a tent would be great. I already have a 1000 watt mh light that I tried using in a 6ftx6 closet with no ventilation other than door open and fan blowing in. It was running about 100 degrees fahrenheit. Reading on KGB30 thread sounds like he was going with the homebox xl with a 1000 watt as well. Im wondering if homebox is the best for the money? And can it handle a 100 watt?! of course with proper ventilation... All said and done, how much costs am i looking at? Sorry for the boring post!!! But I need help and have heard great things about the people here at MP.


 
I baught my lights & Ballast at Hydrowholesale.com

*Just replace xx with tt*

The Home Box XL at   hxxp://www.buy-the-homebox.com/shop/product_family_homebox_l.html


Bro this tent is awesome the that piece of **** Hydro gro tent I baught..

I baught my fans in town from a hydro store..

Anything else I can help with let me know buddy


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 18, 2008)

air cooling your lights will be the best thing you can do as far as temps.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 18, 2008)

:yeahthat:  :holysheep:


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 19, 2008)

I run 1200w in a 3x3 homebox the one right under the XL and with proper ventilation i run at about 80

 degrees.  with one 600 on i run at 75 degrees.

It's all about the ventilation mannn.

You will need to air cool the lights.


----------



## royalgrower (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks guys on the tips...so air cooling the lights? Umm that mean having fans on each end of light fixture? I have a similar one as KGB30 does.  Im just totally oblivious to the whole ventilation process. I need a set-up grow tent manual for dummies...lol


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 19, 2008)

I have my Can hooked up to the end of the hood and the front of the hood where the cable is I have it hooked to the can-fan... Any more questions buddy ask away.


----------



## andy52 (Aug 19, 2008)

i too have the homebox xl and another smaller tent.if i had to do it over,i would build my own set up..i'm 6'3 tall and its heck working in the btent.hard to cool also.depending on where you live.i have both my reflectors cooled and still have to leave the tent open.i orsered an ac unit just for the tent.should be here sometime this week.good luck


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 19, 2008)

I am 6-06 and I work it.lol..


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 19, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i too have the homebox xl and another smaller tent.if i had to do it over,i would build my own set up..i'm 6'3 tall and its heck working in the btent.hard to cool also.depending on where you live.i have both my reflectors cooled and still have to leave the tent open.i orsered an ac unit just for the tent.should be here sometime this week.good luck


 

Hey buddy I added a extra fan to bring in air and stablized the temps... How much did ya pay for your ac unit?


----------



## halzey68 (Aug 19, 2008)

when you air cool your light , have the fan in line so it is sucking cool air through the light. If its in a pushing position, all the little seems and holes in the reflector become leaks. if its sucking, its drawing all the hot air around the light into the the seems. now you can go two ways for intake to lights. leave it open to draw air from the room around the light or duct it to a cool air source. 
i tried my 4" 170 cfm fan in a pushing position to start and changed it after i figured it wasn't going to cool my 2nd light as good as the 1st, being"in-line".

heres how it runs now:
 window mount airbox w/ carbon filters inside < fan <  "Y" pipe /ducted to both hoods  <  aircooled hood  <  fresh air intake side open with screen on it to prevent any occasional fly from getting sucked into my light bulbs .(< flow direction)

I figure spliting the 170 cfm with the "Y" to both hoods still gives me 85 cfm through each hood. works good too. i can rest my hand on the hood, nice and cool.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 19, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------

